# اقساط لجميع المناطق



## الفرح عنواني (6 نوفمبر 2011)

<DIV id=post_message_4411663><DIV align=center>*يوجد لدينا قروض من 3000 ريال إلى 30000 الف ريال*
بأقساط ميســـرة تبدأ من 300 ريال 

*مبلغ التقسيط يكون بيع **بطاقات سوا بطريقة شرعية *

<FONT size=5>*شـروط يجب توفرها في *<B><FONT color=black>المشتري بالتقسيط


----------

